# New to this site but unfortunatly not new to ivf !!! a bit of a story ~



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi  everyone, 
my name is Michelle, I've tried using forums a couple of times but they haven't been to great so here's one last try!!
I've got a bit of a story so here goes...............................
we 1st went to UCH a year ago after finding DH had low count. after a few tests they found out i had high FSH levels but none the less started stims.... this was cancelled quite quickly due to no response which brings me to the fact that i was told i had a poor ovarian response so now both of us have got problems  very hard to deal with when your 26 and been pregnant previously but had it terminated because was very young and not ready at the time.
Luckily have a very amazing sister that offered me 1 cycle of egg donation so we took her up on her offer and started again this time had 2 great embris put back but a BFN at the end. 2 months later( oct 06) we went ahead with a FET with only 1 embri but at blasto and once again a BFN .  So now we start again we decided to change clinics and now at ARGC and even though all the bad press that they've had recently i still have all my faith in Mr  T. So i had my 1st hormone test last monday with obviously high levels in the results and went back again today for a scan and immune test (that i nearly passed out having done , i've never had so much blood taken at once). Not great results again, high estrogen level and thin lining and already mid cycle so i'm now on the quest to get these stupid hormone levels down coz i know that if i have the chance of trying to stim i have all the faith that mr t and the team will make my dream come true so bring on all the accupunture, herbs and vits coz this is my year!!!!
so if any of you need a chat, want to ask a question or just need a bit of a cheer up i'm here also if anyone that can relate to me can give me any advice it will definatly be welcome so stay strong and keep positive.

lots of cuddles 
michy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, I was reading your story and just had to reply to say you are an amazing couple going through that.

I am not having any treatment but have been ttc for 14 months, this website is great and you will get to know lots of people belive me. I have only been a member for 2 days and i have made loads of friends.

I give you   for luck with your treatment, if you want to chat feel free.

May all your dreams come true.

Lizzy M  xxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Michy  

Sorry to hear of your terrible journey so far but here's hoping 2007 is your year  
I've only just started posting here but have visited the site quite a few times before and found everyone really friendly and supportive. It has also been really helpful to read about other people's experiences and feel less alone.

Good luck and feel free to drop me a line any time you want to chat.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks lizzy and elaine your really kind to say those things, i has been tough but i've got an amazing husband and family but sometimes u just need people that really understand that pain.....

lizzy: i know that feeling you get every month and it sucks but hopefully it will all come good soon. have yoiu had any test done yet or do u want to wait a bit longer?

 ^


----------



## louby1975 (Feb 9, 2007)

hi michelle, keep with this site, ive been a member for 2 days and im not alone in thinking its the right place to be for help, advice and even a hug when you need one!

​
you really have been thru it but lets hope there is light at the end of the tunnel for you and DH.

im just waiting to start first cycle of ivf and not really sure what to expect but we all need to stay as positive as we can   .

lots of luck making this your year, take care and let us no how you get on louby xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelle

Welcome to FF    You have certainly come to the right place for support  

Sorry to hear about your difficult journey so far this IF lark is a true rollercoaster of emotions.   and all the best

Linda x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Michelle my name is Kerry.  I am also quite new to this site but have posted a few times.  I have been ttc for 5 years now.  I have been told that I have 2 blocked tubes, endo, high FSH levels and i do not ovulate.

Had one session of IVF which had to be cancelled due to poor response and am currently undergoing another session.  Was told at my first scan that it didnt look as though I was going to respond again and unfortunately IVF may not be for me!  But after another scan I was told I had 6 - 7 eggs developing but were quite small.

Have to go for another scan tomorrow to see if they have grown any more.  My doctor will only do egg retrieval with 5 or more decent sized eggs and apparently I only have 3 at the moment.  So fingers crossed.

I was absolutely gutted at my first scan when they told me it wasnt going to work but I am living proof that things can change.  Ok I might only have small eggies but its better than none.

I will keep you posted as to how I get on.

Best of luck to everyone out there.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

thats amazing kerry like u said you only need one good egg to make that dream come true. keep me updated with your scans lots of luv


----------



## _Miss_Tallulah_ (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Michy

Wanted to say hi as i have quite alot in common with you that i am new to this site but like yourself not new to IVF. I am about to embark on another IVF after two failed attempts which included five failed FET's. So this is what i call my 6th go. We did blastocyst last time as well - still no good and i had my tubes removed what more do they want from you - god damm it!!
Also after being at Care, Northampton for the last three years i am now going to the ARGC, London. Like you, even with all the negativity surrounding Mr T. We still want to give him a go as his statistics look so good. But i must say i am really scared. After the last BFN i said never again i was emotionally and physically drained but here we go again. I am having all my immune tests and mid cycle scan done next week - what they call the monitoring month and then hoping to start the month after but the immune test results take three weeks to get back i believe? Also i live in Northampton so i have also got to embark on a whole lot of travelling over the next few weeks. Isn't life S**t hey so if i can be of any help just let me know.

Like myself you have been through alot - i am not the best person to try and cheer any one up because i feel so down and hard done by myself but i will do my best. Lets try and stay positive for each other.

Hope to speak soon

Miss Tallulah


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

* Michy  * & Welcome to FF 
As you can see already by your replies FF is a wonderful Forum 
to belong too, and I am sure you will become addicted in no time  there are many wonderful people here who just want you to become parents, and will support you on the journey, whatever path it takes, how ever long it takes 

I'm not sure if youve found the ARGC board and threads so will leave you a link
CLICK HERE

There are also quite a few results on a site search for *high estrogen level * heres one of them.
CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself.

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for another scan today and I have 5 eggs now.  2 good ones on my left and 3 nearly there ones on my right.  Have got to go back on Sunday for another scan.  My dr seems hopeful.  Looking at egg collection on Thursday if my eggs are big enough.

I will keep you posted.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It all sounds very positive so keep strong!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi michy, 

I'm only 25 and been trying for 2.5 years we have no diagnoses and keep being told to go away and try naturally. I find it hard because ppl keep saying you have plenty of time for babies, I think it's harder to find out when you are younger because you don't want it to take over your life!! 

I keep being told it will happen when I least expect it and like you are going to try acupuncture and am trying to find other ways to relax and not spend every waking moment thinking about conceiving!! 

I have 6 months to ttc naturally before back to the drawing board with the consultant but i'm trying to be positive and this site has taught me so much and is giving me more and more positive thought every day.

Get intouch any time you like 

Sarah xx


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi sarah,
i know its hard when your young like us and annoying when people say "oh you're young you've got years"
once you know you've got a problem you just want it solved. i'm the type of person with not much paitence so if i were you i'd find the best clinic near to u and make a consultation......you've been trying for 2.5 years enough of a headache already you want some answers........have you had any blood tests/hormones tested?

michy xx


----------

